# HTC VIVE mit HDMI und Displayport: schwarzer Monitor



## Taridan (1. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

meine VIVE funktioniert im Grunde einwandfrei. Wenn ich allerdings den Rechner neu starte, dann habe ich auf meinen Monitor ein schwarzes Bild. Win 10 startet allerdings normal. Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Vive in WIN10 als Hauptmonitor angezeigt wird. Allerdings habe ich keine Möglichkeit die Prio zu ändern.

Edit: das mit Hauptmonitor habe ich rausgefunden (Vive Direktmodus war an)


Monitor: verbunden via HDMI
VIVE: verbunden via DisplayPort 

Ziehe ich den DP vor dem Boot von der Linkbox, so funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Ich habe schon alles mögliche versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.

Setup:
Energieverwaltung: Monitor aus = niemals
Monitor AOC QHD (Quelle: HMDI fix und auto probiert)
GPU: RX Vega 56
OS: WIN 10 6bit

Leider komme ich nicht weiter. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Danke und frohe Ostern


----------



## Meph (3. April 2018)

Auch als Hauptmonitor will der AOC nicht, wenn beim Boot die Linkbox angeschlossen ist? Hast du schon mal versucht den Monitor per DP und die Linkbox per HDMI anzuschließen?


----------



## Taridan (3. April 2018)

Ja auch als Hauptmonitor. Ich konnte auch Bootloops beobachten, je nachdem welchen DP ich verwendet habe. Ich habe mir vorhin ein DP-Kabel für den Monitor besorgt und die VIVE über HDMI angeschlossen. In dieser Kombination läuft der Monitor und die VIVE einwandfrei. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## Grendizer (7. April 2018)

Bei einigen Fehlern hilft es manchmal die Vive direkt an die GPU zu koppeln und nicht via Linkbox. Einfach das HDMI/DP Kabel von der Linkbox trennen und in die GPU stecken. Kann helfen.


----------

